# Can you guess what this was??



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

My friends asked me to make a base for this piece of glass they want to use as a vase.




















I know what it was originally used as ...any guesses??

It's approx 11" tall x 9" long x 3" wide


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Some kind of paper holder when turned on its side? Like an in out box.
Mike Hawkins:blink:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

firehawkmph said:


> Some kind of paper holder when turned on its side? Like an in out box.
> Mike Hawkins:blink:


nope


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Toilet bowl resevoir?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

ACP said:


> Toilet bowl resevoir?


:laughing: I like that one....think the tank was clear glass too?


----------



## BradB (Jun 9, 2010)

Its hand blown and could have some age to it. Can't quite place what it was though. Has the top been cut off? Was it some sort of Jug?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

BradB said:


> Its hand blown and could have some age to it. Can't quite place what it was though. Has the top been cut off? Was it some sort of Jug?


It IS old
The top has not been cut off
....and I think it is blown


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Since toilet reservoir was taken (my first guess), and its a bit small for a submarine dome, how about some sort of container for hot or caustic stuff.... little blown in thingies could be where they grabbed it with the tongs... to stay out of the heat, or else keep the hands out of the splash zone. 

But you tell us... is it right side up in the pics>?


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

A WAG something where optical inspection was impotent.--------- hot ,warm. cold ,freezing.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Could make a fish tank out of it!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

No clue, but it's neat. Your base is pretty nice, too.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Could it be a high voltage electrical insulator of some sort.










 







.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

SteveEl said:


> Since toilet reservoir was taken (my first guess), and its a bit small for a submarine dome, how about some sort of container for hot or caustic stuff.... little blown in thingies could be where they grabbed it with the tongs... to stay out of the heat, or else keep the hands out of the splash zone.
> 
> But you tell us... is it right side up in the pics>?


:yes:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Billy De said:


> A WAG something where optical inspection was impotent.--------- hot ,warm. cold ,freezing.


that would be important in it's everyday use.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> Could it be a high voltage electrical insulator of some sort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:no:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

My wife's guess is that they were used in early darkrooms, when photography was done on glass plates.


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

Is it Kosta Bodda? about $400


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

SteveEl said:


> My wife's guess is that they were used in early darkrooms, when photography was done on glass plates.


I'm glad to see the wife getting involved, Steve....but it's not associated with photography either.....sorry


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

CaptRandy said:


> Is it Kosta Bodda? about $400


:blink:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Is it where you wash your underwear?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

is it one of those glass tubes they stored the ripley/alien hybrids in the laboratory?.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> I'm glad to see the wife getting involved...


Hey, she's the one with the engineering degree.... now she's saying it was part of an early battery. 

And for my next guess I'll go with chemical storage (top removed) that could be sealed against air and humidity,.

By the way, you made a very attractive base. Compliments their decor nice, too.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

How bout a hint? Chemical, industrial, or home use?

Something like that.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

SteveEl said:


> Hey, she's the one with the engineering degree.... now she's saying it was part of an early battery.
> 
> And for my next guess I'll go with chemical storage (top removed) that could be sealed against air and humidity,.
> 
> By the way, you made a very attractive base. Compliments their decor nice, too.


I want to talk to your wife because she is correct!!!!!
It's an early battery before they were in the sealed boxes that we now use.
She's the winner !!!...she can collect her gift at the door.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Whoo hooo~ 

She says she just wants to collect the _door_ if it looks as nice as the base you made.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks.
What size door?


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> My friends asked me to make a base for this piece of glass they want to use as a vase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a bunch of them.
They are old first generation Glass Shells for old school lead acid batteries. I had a home in northern Maine that was the first electrified home in the state and in the cellar were banks and banks of them.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The glass vessel is pretty cool. I've never seen one like it, nor would I have ever guessed that it was once the housing for a battery. I like the base you made. It seems quite appropriate and well made.


----------

